# [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?



## Traubibaer (16. Mai 2014)

*[Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Hallo!

Es war an der Zeit, den PC meiner Lebensgefährtin zu erneuern. Das alte Dualcore-Sockel775-System machte ganz schon Krach und beim Öffnen von Outlook konnte man sich erst mal einen Kaffee holen. Für Frauen ist natürlich besonders das Aussehen des Computers wichtig. Ich machte mir mehr über moderne Hardware und eine niedrige Geräuschkulisse Gedanken. Aber da der Platz unter dem gemeinsamen Schreibtisch größer und der Kabelsalat am Boden kleiner werden sollte, entschied ich mich für ein Mini-ITX-System.

Bei der Gehäusesuche stieß ich letztendlich für das MS-Tech CI-70. Es wird in zwei Varianten (mit 60 oder 120-Watt-Netzteil) angeboten. Vereinzelt findet man auch noch die Revision 1 mit USB2-Anschlüssen. Zum Testzeitpunkt stand das Gehäuse im Preisvergleich bei ca 70 Euro ohne Versand.


*Technische Daten:*
- Mini-ITX-Gehäuse aus Aluminium
- 24 x 20,5 x 7 cm (B x T x H)
- Gewicht ca 2,3 Kg
- KEIN optisches Laufwerk
- 1 x 2,5-Zoll intern
 - 2 x Lüfter intern (jeweils 40 oder 50mm)
- 2 x USB3-Frontanschluss
- Front Audio
- externe 120-Watt-Netzteil LÜFERTLOS
- intern: 1 x 20+4 ATX, 1 x 4Pol-CPU-Stromstecker, 1 x SATA, 1 x Molex
- 2 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie
- Herstellerwebseite


*Lieferumfang*
Das Gehäuse kam gut gepolstert in einem ordentlichen Karton. Zum Lieferumfang gehörten:
- Gehäuse
- Netzteil
- Schraubenset und 5 Kabelbinder
- Bedienungsanleitung in Englisch und Deutsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Von Außen*
Äußerlich macht das Gehäuse einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Das gebürstete Aluminium hat eine gut Materialstruktur, ohne Macken oder Einschlüsse. Die Materialstärke liegt so bei geschätzten 2 mm. Die Spaltmaße sind gleichmäßig. Die Gümmifüsse machen einen stabilen Eindruck. Obwohl das Gehäuse bei den meisten Anbietern im Netz mit der Farbe anthrazit klassifiziert wird, ist es wohl eher silber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das Innenleben*
Leer sieht natürlich alles schön aufgeräumt aus. Der Halter für das 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerk ist im Lieferzustand mittig angeschraubt. Das ist natürlich die schlechteste Stelle. Ärgerlich war ein verbogener Winkel, der vermutlich den Deckel an der Seite Halt gibt. Das Abheben des Deckels geht etwas schwergängig von der Hand. Ebenso das Draufsetzen. Die letzten Milimeter muss man mit etwas Kraft arbeiten. Dann rastet es ein. Nach Hinweisen hier aus der Community handelt es sich auf der Platine um Kondensatoren schlechter Qualität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Hardware*
Es sollte ein leises aber dennoch halbwegs leistungsfähiges System werden. Die Rechner meiner Lebensgefährtin müssen immer recht lange halten. Bei der Systemauswahl entschied ich mich aufgrund des geringeren Stromverbauchs (120-Watt-Netzteil und leisere Kühlung) für ein Intel-Sockel-1150-System. Als CPU kam ein kleiner Haswell-Dualcore zum Einsatz, der über Multitreading verfügt, der I3-4130. 

Die integrierte HD4400-Grafiklösung ist für ein Bürosystem mehr als ausreichend und das TDP von 55 Watt sollte keine Probleme bereiten. Bei der Kühlung blieb es von vorn herein beim Boxedkühler. Nachdem ich vor gut 2 Jahren mit meinem Server das erste mal einen Boxedkühler verwendet hatte (Sandybridge Celeron Dualcore), wollte ich diese positive Erfahrung fortsetzen.

Ein passendes Mini-ITX-Board war bei ASRock schnell gefunden (Modell B85M). Auch mit dieser Marke mache ich in den letzten Jahren nur gute Erfahrungen. Die haben sich gemausert. Dazu noch 4 GB RAM und eine 128GB SSD von SanDisk. Zusammen kam ich damit auf gut 330 Euro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Einbau*
Das Verbauen der Komponenten ging leicht von der Hand. CPU aufs Mainboard, Kühler rauf und RAM rein. Dann die Rückblende und das Mobo im Gehäuse eingesetzt. Die SSD habe ich (wenn man von vorn auf das Gehäuse schaut) hinten links im Gehäuse über der Wandlerplatine angeschraubt. Findige Bastler könnten sicherlich auch noch ein zweites 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerk unterbringen. Aber das war bei mir ja nicht nötig. Letztlich habe ich noch alles verkabelt. Und ja, ich hätte mir beim Verlegen der Kabel mehr Mühe geben können. Letzlich habe ich nur einen Kabelbinder verbraucht. Ordnungsliebende können sich da richtig austoben. Schließlich wird es ja auch etwas eng im Gehäuse. Übrigens hat man von der Oberseite des Boxedlüfters noch gute 3-4mm Platz zum Gehäusedeckel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Betrieb*
Zunächst habe ich die Lüftersteuerung im UEFI auf "silent" gestellt. Das sorgte für Ruhe. Ein UEFI-Update (1.90 => 2.00) machte den Lüfter zwar ein kleines Quäntchen lauter aber das störte nicht. Die Lautstärke ist insgesamt sehr zufriedenstellend. Man sitzt ca 40 cm vom Gehäuse (steht auf dem Tisch direkt unter dem Monitor) entfernt und hört NICHTS. Erst wenn man sich mit dem Ohr in Richtung Gehäuse neigt und gezielt hinhört, kann man etwas wahrnehmen. Dazu musste ich aber meinen wassergehkühlten 3770k (steht unter dem Schreibtisch) erst einmal runterfahren, weil die fünf dort langsam drehenden 120er-Lüfter mehr Geräusche von sich gaben.

Ich habe testweise eine 4GB große Datei via Zip in mehrere Archive aufgeteilt. Das hat dann zumindestens einen CPU-Kern mal ausgelastet. Dann konnte man von seiten des Lüfters nur ein leises Rauschen vernehmen. Die Lautstärke ist meines Erachtens echt top.

Auch die Temperaturen liegen im grünen Bereich. Das Gehäuse hat an beiden Seiten Lüftungsschlitze und einige Löcher auf der Oberseite. In meinem Aufbau steht der Monitor auf dem Gehäusedeckel. Mit Hilfe von zwei Stücken eines Kabelkanals sorge ich für gut 1 cm Abstand zwischen Gehäusedeckel und Monitorfuß. Man kann diesen Kühlungsaufbau also als nicht unebdingt ideal bezeichnen. 

Und trotzdem liegen die Kerntemperaturen (gemessen mit CoreTemp) bei ca. 45 Grad Celsius. Unter Last kann es dann auch mal in Richtung 55 Grad gehen. Aber das ist alles völlig unbedenklich. Ich hätte gedacht, es wird wäremer in der kleinen Kiste. Aber aktuelle CPU`s prodozieren halt wenig Abwärme. Selbst ein im Wohnzimmerregal stehender PC dürfte in diesem Gehäuse schön leise zu kühlen sein.


*Fazit*
Das MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX-Gehäuse macht eine gute Figur. Das Material macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Der Lieferumfang ist völlig ausreichend. Der Einbau der Hardware geht einfach und ohne scharfe Kanten von der Hand. Mit einem 55-Watt-Haswell-Prozessor lässt sich eine sehr leise, wohnzimmertaugliche Kühlung realisieren. Dazu trägt auch das lüfterlose Netzteil bei. Den Hinweis auf *minderwertige Kondensatoren* muss ich hier geben auch wenn ich das mangels Fachwissen nicht bewerten kann. Den Verzicht auf ein optisches Laufwerk, kann ich in Zeiten von USB3 leicht verschmerzen. Und meine Lebensgefährtin findet es auch noch hübsch!  Einzig und allein der Einbau einer Grafikkarte dürfte ohne Sägearbeiten schwierig werden. Die ist aber für Büro- oder Wohnzimmerrechner heutzutage nicht unbedingt von Nöten. Von mir gibt es insgesamt eine klare Kaufempfehlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Euer
Traubi
.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Was steht auf den Kondensatoren von dem Open Frame NEtzteil?
Kannst du davon noch ein paar Closeups machen, von der Beschriftung? Und Spannung/Kapazität?

€dit:
Seh schon, auf dem einen steht ChengX drauf.
Also lowest Quality possible, quasi...
Schade, aber bei DEM Inverkehrbringer wars leider zu erwarten, dass dort nix gutes zum Einsatz kommt...


----------



## Traubibaer (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Danke für den Hinweis. Zur Prüfung der Kondensatoren fehlt mir definitiv das Fachwissen.  Wobei das eigentliche Netzteil ja außen liegt. 
 Mir kam es aber auch vorrangig auf einen Test des *Gehäuses* und seiner Praktikabilität an. Insofern macht das Gehäuse eine gute Figur. Wenn dann auch noch die billigen Kondensatoren durchhalten, dann bekommt die Geschichte ein happy End. 
 Findige Schrauber können ja die Wandlerplatine austauschen oder mehr Geld für gute Kondensatoren beim Kauf eines teuren Gehäuses ausgeben. 

 Gruß
 Traubi


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Die 12V Quelle liegt außen, 3 und 5V liegt auf der Platine innen.
Im optimalen Fall liegen dort auch noch Stützkondensatoren für 12V.

Sind die seitlichen Winkel nicht für Lüfter gedacht?


----------



## Goyoma (18. Mai 2014)

Super Test, danke dafür!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



Traubibaer schrieb:


> Mir kam es aber auch vorrangig auf einen Test des *Gehäuses* und seiner Praktikabilität an.


...dass rein zufällig mit einem (Proprietärem) Open Frame Netzteil kommt und in der Regel auch betrieben wird, womit man davon ausgehen muss, dass diejenen welchen sich dieses Gehäuse zulegen auch das Netzteil verwenden werden, auch mit dem Risiko dass es die Hardware killt. DAS sollte einem klar sein!
Ists aber wohl nicht...



Traubibaer schrieb:


> Insofern macht das Gehäuse eine gute Figur. Wenn dann auch noch die billigen Kondensatoren durchhalten, dann bekommt die Geschichte ein happy End.


...womit wir wieder beim Tester Flamen wären, weil der der meint, uneinsichtig sein zu müssen. Am einfachsten wäre es gewesen, wenn du den entsprechenden Abschnitt erweitert hättest, noch ein wenig auf das Netzteil eingegangen wärst....

Entsprechend hier noch 2 Links für dich:
Kognitive Dissonanz
Dunning-Kruger-Effekt



Traubibaer schrieb:


> Findige Schrauber können ja die Wandlerplatine austauschen oder mehr Geld für gute Kondensatoren beim Kauf eines teuren Gehäuses ausgeben.


Sag mal, gehts noch?!
Was willst du hier überhaupt?!

Dieses Gehäuse *anpreisen/bewerben* oder wolltest du einen *Testbericht* schreiben?!
Weil dieser Satz klingt irgendwie so, als ob er von einem MS-Tech Mitarbeiter wäre. 
Arbeitest du für MS-Tech?!
Oder was soll der Quatsch?!

Überlege einfach mal ein wenig!

1. Du hast das Netzteil mit bezahlt.
2. Es ist im Gehäuse drin.
3. Warum soll man gerade dieses Gehäuse kaufen, wenn das Netzteil, was mit verkauft wird, Mist ist?! 
Da kann man sich dann auch gleich Chieftec Compact IX-03B, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw Chieftec Compact IX-01B, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen, das ist wenigstens wirklich preiswert, mit ungefähr 20€...

Für die *siebzig Euro* kann man wahrlich ein gescheites Netzteil erwarten! (bzw 60 in der 60W Version), zum Vergleich Antec ISK 110 VESA, 90W extern, Mini-ITX (0761345-08197-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet auch 'gerade mal' 70€, also 10€ teurer, gegen die 60W Version von diesem Case. Und da gibt es dann ein Netzteil mit gescheiter Bestückung...


----------



## Traubibaer (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

@Abtuctee
Danke für die Erklärung. Nein ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wozu diese Winkel da sind. Lüfter kann man dort gewiss nicht ernsthaft befestigen. Ich vermute, sie sollen dem Gehäuse seitliche Führung und Halt geben.

@Goyoma
DANKE!!! 

@Stafan Payne
Nein, ich arbeite nicht für MS-Tech und das war auch nicht mein erster Gehäusetest. Dann müsste ich auch LC-Power-Mitarbeiter sein.  Ich bin jemand, der für die "Community" etwas Wissen bereitstellen will. Ich glaube, davon lebt dieses Forum. Ich freue mich, wenn Du mit Deinem Wissen den Test bereicherst. Ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass Du es nicht allzu persönlich nimmst. Ich fand Deinen letzten Beitrag schon recht "persönlich". 

Gruß
Traubi


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



Traubibaer schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung. Nein ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wozu diese Winkel da sind. Lüfter kann man dort gewiss nicht ernsthaft befestigen. Ich vermute, sie sollen dem Gehäuse seitliche Führung und Halt geben.



Bist du dir Sicher? So 50x50x15 oder 60x60x15mm Lüfter sind in dem Bereich keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Lesekompetenz ftw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Danke für den Test!


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Das Netzteil schaut recht ähnlich zu dem LC-Power aus, das ich im test hatte, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



Traubibaer schrieb:


> @Stafan Payne
> Nein, ich arbeite nicht für MS-Tech und das war auch nicht mein erster Gehäusetest. Dann müsste ich auch LC-Power-Mitarbeiter sein.  Ich bin jemand, der für die "Community" etwas Wissen bereitstellen will. Ich glaube, davon lebt dieses Forum. Ich freue mich, wenn Du mit Deinem Wissen den Test bereicherst. Ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass Du es nicht allzu persönlich nimmst. Ich fand Deinen letzten Beitrag schon recht "persönlich".
> 
> Gruß
> Traubi


Schade, dass du nicht näher auf das Netzteil eingehen möchtest und auf Stur schaltest bzw den Quatsch so gar noch versuchst zu verteidigen....
Dir hat man da ein qualitativ minderwertiges Gerät zur Stromversorgung untergejubelt, findest du das etwa gut? Auch noch, wenn das Teil dir deine Hardware killt?!

Da bleibt nur zu sagen:
Dunning-Kruger-Effekt
Kognitive Dissonanz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Mai 2014)

@Stefan bitte sein nicht so beleidigend. Das ist ein Test von einem Gehäuse und keinen Netzteil. Du muss bedenken dass nicht jeder Lust und Kenntnisse dazu hat ein Netzteil aufzuschrauben.

@Topic

Schönes Review das Gehäuse ist wirklich schick .


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Netzteil schaut recht ähnlich zu dem LC-Power aus, das ich im test hatte, oder?


 
Ist exakt das selbe Platinenlayout.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> [...] Du muss bedenken dass  nicht jeder Lust und Kenntnisse dazu hat ein Netzteil aufzuschrauben. [...]



Hihi, ein open frame Netzteil aufschrauben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Das ist ein Test von einem Gehäuse und keinen Netzteil. Du muss bedenken dass nicht jeder Lust und Kenntnisse dazu hat ein Netzteil aufzuschrauben.


 1. Ist das Netzteil Bestandteil vom Gehäuse
2. Sind beide Teile zusammen sack teuer. Ein Antec ISK110 kostet etwa das gleiche
3. braucht er gar nix aufschrauben, da er das Teil direkt vor der Nase hat. ER muss es sich nur mal anschauen bzw ein paar Fotos von dem Teil machen, Kondensatorenbezeichnung abschreiben...

Dir scheint irgendwie nciht klar zu sein, was Open Frame bedeutet. Eben genau das: Kein Gehäuse, nur PCB...
Das ist aber bei diesen Geräten nicht unüblich, dass dort eine kleinere bis mittlere Platine irgendwo angenagelt wird...


----------



## Traubibaer (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

@SpeCnaZ
Danke! Ich hatte ja schon deutlichst gesagt, dass ich über Netzteile keine Detailkenntnisse habe. Ich hab auch noch nie eins aufgeschraubt. Sorry!

@Shadow Complex
Supi, danke, dass Du besser aufpasst als der Themenstarter.  Ich hatte vor dem Kauf tagelang im Netzt nach Infos zu möglichen Lüfterplätzen gesucht und nichts gefunden. Auch das Datenblatt des Herstellers gibt nichts her. Deshalb hatte ich das Thema schon "weg geblendet" und mich nicht mehr darum gekümmert. Und mit LC-Power-Netzteilen hatte ich ja schon in meinem ersten Gehäusetest schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Traubi


----------



## Traubibaer (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Die Lüfterplätze und den Hinweis auf schlechte Kondensatoren habe ich nachgetragen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Bei Netzteilen enstehen immer so lustige Diskussionen 

http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/medium/440881/eat-popcorn-3d_327084.gif

Ja, das NT ist mist, und ja man hätte mehr drauf eingehen sollen und dies als Negativen Punkt aufzählen können.
Aber der Rest vom Test ist doch ganz ok.


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch zur Main übrigens.


----------



## Traubibaer (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Oh, danke! Hab ich jetzt auch gesehen . Da hätte man aber ein schöneres Foto vom Gehäuse nehmen können. Und Dank an alle für die konstruktive Kritik! 

Gruß
Traubi


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Schon fast ein Jahr her, da muss ich doch mal Leichen schänden.

Hast mal geschaut, ob die Kondensatoren schon dick werden?


----------



## thesimon (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schon fast ein Jahr her, da muss ich doch mal Leichen schänden.
> 
> Hast mal geschaut, ob die Kondensatoren schon dick werden?



Wahrscheinlich hat sich nichts geändert. Du stellst nämlich generell jedes Netzteil als Atombombe dar.


----------



## markus1612 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



thesimon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat sich nichts geändert. Du stellst nämlich generell jedes Netzteil als Atombombe dar.


Du solltest vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob Stefan sowas wirklich ohne Grund sagt.....


----------



## xHaru (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*



thesimon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat sich nichts geändert. Du stellst nämlich generell jedes Netzteil als Atombombe dar.





Allerdings ists n Unterschied, ob du 100kg  oder 100g Uran in der Bombe hast.


----------



## Traubibaer (15. November 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Das Netzteil habe ich natürlich nicht geöffnet. Aber der Rechner läuft bisher problemlos. Sollte das Netzteil irgendwann abrauchen, gebe ich Euch Kenntnis.


----------



## Jobsti84 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Ich habe ein ähnliches MS-Tech mit identischem OF-"Netzteil".
Ist mein Arbeitsrechner im Lötraum in der Werkstatt (Also Klima ist der Killer 0-30°C, feucht bis trocken) und das Ding
rennt fast im 24/7 Betrieb schon fast 4 Jahre.

Da hier viele Spekulationen sind, dachte ich mir, dass ich als Langzeitnutzer auch mal was dazu schreibe.
Zumal ich mich gerade für getestetes Gehäuse interessiere.

Kann also so viel zu sagen, dass die Platine das bisher locker mit macht, 
sofern hier net mehr Leistung drüber geht, als für welche sie gedacht wurde (ist ein AMD E3** druff, also ~20W).
Wenn man hier was Leistungshungrigeres dran klemmt, kann das natürlich anders ausschauen, denn gerade Elkos altern über die Zeit und verlieren langsam etwas an Kapazität,
was aber bei den großen Werten eigentlich kaum was aus macht.
Wobei Elkos eigentlich durch zu hohe Spannung sterben als durch zu viel Strom.

Wenn's mal stirbt, werden die Elkos einfach getauscht.
Dass es die Hardware mit himmelt vermute ich eher nicht, dazu müsste die Spannung schon ansteigen, vermutlich wird sie aber einfach nur weg sein.
(keine Ahnung von dem Aufbau, evtl. sind's auch Puffercaps?!)


*Anm. / Frage:*
In dem Gehäuse habe ich Probleme mit dem Energiesparmodus bzw. DeepSleep beim Wakeup,
jetzt schon mit 2 verschiedenen AMD Boards. Den Fehler schiebe ich mal auf das OF...
Kann das wer bestätigen?


*PS:*
Ich habe auch 2 nette Anfänger-Artikel zu Kondensatoren geschrieben, falls sich stille Mitleser dafür interessieren sollten.
Kondensatoren für passive Frequenzweichen | Jobst-Audio - Tontechnik
Kondensatorvergleich 2015 | Jobst-Audio - Tontechnik


----------



## Blaight (3. August 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] MS-Tech CI-70 Mini-ITX - Das schicke Silberne fürs Wohnzimmer?*

Hab mir gerade ein gebrauchtes besorgt. Kondensatoren wirken unauffällig. Wenn mich Payne so angefahren hätte, hätte der aber Gegenwind bekommen. 
Tolles Gehäuse, echt attraktiv. Sollte das NT schlapp machen, kommt ein Pico rein.


----------

